# The Jade Spider Universal Care Sheet!!! (READ ME before asking care questions!)



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been noticing a lot of the same care questions, over and over again on the boards. Most of it is common knowledge easily obtained from a search, however, sometimes people look for species specific care because they think of tarantulas along the same lines as reptiles. There is no need for this, i have been keeping tarantulas for years with the same setups and have had exceptional results. 

The idea for a lot of us keeping tarantulas is that they are 'easy' pets, but this is often blurred when people make the care of them way more complicated than it should be. So in this thread i will show you all how i keep my stuff. I have had very little problems through the years keeping stuff in this way. Hopefully this helps new keepers in some way, and prevents a lot of threads on the same questions from popping up so often.


*Housing Tarantulas*

*Slings*- I house my larger arboreal slings in tall cereal containers. They can be found at any grocery store for pretty cheap. I prefer the ones with the screw on tops instead of the snap on tops because i feel that they are more 'secure', but mainly it is just a personal preference. I make sure to drill many holes in lid, and many holes around the top of the sides of these containers. Ventilation is a must! I then put around 1"-2" of coco fiber or peat substrate in the bottom, add some cork bark, and then some fake plants. That's it. Done. 







For smaller arboreal tarantulas, i use tall vials or deli containers like you see at the store with potato salad in them. Same basic concept only smaller. I decrease ventilation by only putting a few air holes in the top of the deli/vial.








For larger terrestrial slings, i used to use a lot of kritter keeper type enclosures. I am moving away from these now because i think they are ugly and insecure as all hell. I have started using the 'lock and lock' type enclosures and i am very happy with them. I drill lots of holes in the lid, and then some holes in the sides of the containers. I fill the containers with coco fiber or peat substrate usually at a depth of 3" or so, throw in a piece of cork bark, a water dish, and thats it. Done. 







For smaller terrestrial slings, same basic concept but i use small deli cups or vials, and i do not use a hide. I just fill half of the container with substrate, and that's it. Usually i put a couple small holes in the top for ventilation. Nothing hard to do here.... Done.







For obligate burrowing slings that are larger, i use a cereal container like i use for arboreal above. When i drill holes for ventilation, i drill many small holes in the lid, then a few around the very bottom of the container. I fill all the way up to under 2" of the top of the container, and put in a water dish. That's it. Done.







For smaller obligate burrowers, i use tall vials but fill them up almost to the rim of the vial with substrate. A few small air holes in the top. Done.








*Adults*- Adult housing is pretty straight forward. Same basic concept, just larger and you can be more 'fancy' about it if you choose. I use Exo-Terra type enclosures, or 5.5 gal enclosures up on their sides for arboreal tarantulas. For terrestrials i use large KK's, lock and lock enclosures, or 2.5-5.5 gallon terrariums depending on what size they are.  For obligate burrowers usually i end up just getting the largest cereal containers i can find, and using the same methods talked about above.






(Here is a quick glance on how some of my stuff is currently housed.)

*Humidity and Temperature*

Screw the 70%/80%/50% humidity crap. There is 2 types of tarantulas- tropical and desert. For tropical species, mist once or twice a week and keep a full large water dish in with them at all times. For desert species, do not mist, and only keep a full large water dish in with them at all times. That is how i monitor humidity...

For temperature, as long as your house does not drop below 70, or go above 90... your fine. If your house does get below 70... get a ceramic room heater, or get a reptile heat lamp and put it in the general vicinity of the collection just to keep the temp a bit higher. If it goes above 90 for extended periods of time, get a fan or an AC unit or something to cool the room a bit, and take extra caution that they have water at all times. 






(A single heat bulb in a closet setup like i am currently using for some of my stuff is enough to adequately keep them warm if the proper equipment is used.)

*Feeding*

Slings- Use smaller prey items that are about the *body * length of the tarantula you are feeding. If the tarantula does not eat the prey within a couple hours, take it out, try again next week (unless its showing signs of premolt, then just wait until after it molts). Acceptable prey items are small crickets, roaches, etc. and if you cannot find small enough prey, just cut up larger prey into small chunks and drop it in. They will eat it. 

Adults- I feed mine real good once every other week. I usually feed them a very large roach, or several adult crickets. Like the slings, if they do not eat it within a couple hours, take the prey out and try again on the next feeding. And before i get asked, NO it does NOT cause your tarantula to starve or be harmed in any way to feed them every other week. 


*Rehousing*

Slings- If the vial or deli that they are in will fit in the larger enclosure they are going into, then just open the vial, drop it in the larger container, and let them come out on their own accordance. When they come out, reach in with tongs and pull out the vial. 

Adults- I usually just lay an open container in front of the specimen i am trying to get, and gently nudge them softly with the tongs. Generally if this is done right they will just walk right into the container. Put the lid on. Place in new enclosure. Pull lid off. Let them come out when they feel like it, and then just snag the rehousing container with tongs afterward.


I think that is it? Hope it helps some n00bs .

Cheers,
Nate

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 3


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2009)

Now I'm going to have to go and add this thread to mine! 

:}


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 7, 2009)

What did you blur out? lol


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 7, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> What did you blur out? lol


Well if i told you, it would kinda defeat the purpose wouldn't it? 

Almost forgot-

*Tools of the tarantula keeper*







(From left to right)

*Spray bottle*- For misting cages.
*Tongs*- For getting prey remains, rehousing, etc.
*Tape measure*- This type comes in handy for measuring specimens.
*Flashlight*- I think this one is obvious enough?
*High proof liquor*- For the 'of age' keepers who keep OW species. If an accident happens, you may be glad you kept this around ;P

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nexen (Feb 7, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Well if i told you, it would kinda defeat the purpose wouldn't it?


Looks like a human head to me. Creepy.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 7, 2009)

nexen said:


> Looks like a human head to me. Creepy.


LOL! No it is not a human head, it is specimens that i would not like to disclose that i have :}


----------



## codykrr (Feb 7, 2009)

awsome thread jade! now to make it a sticky!....also i bet i can guess whats in the blurr!haha but if you dont want to disclose it ill keep my mouth zipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 7, 2009)

codykrr said:


> awsome thread jade! now to make it a sticky!....also i bet i can guess whats in the blurr!haha but if you dont want to disclose it ill keep my mouth zipped


??? How would you know? Your free to guess? I haven't told anybody about them, so unless your psychic.... ??


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 7, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> ??? How would you know? Your free to guess? I haven't told anybody about them, so unless your psychic.... ??


Looks like a baby chimp in there to me...shame on you.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 8, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Looks like a baby chimp in there to me...shame on you.


CRAP! I am busted! :wall:


----------



## matthias (Feb 8, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> LOL! No it is not a human head, it is specimens that i would not like to disclose that i have :}


ok what the heck is it then?


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice enclosures .........I hope that alkohol is for external disinfection only...

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MelGibson (Feb 8, 2009)

i think that you wnat us to ask about it. other wise you would of just moved it and took another pic.


----------



## rochin (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:  a bottle of everlcear always comes handy man!!! thats the way to go man!! 95% alcohol!!! yea!! cool thread!!


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm serious! .....DO NOT drink alkohol after an OW T bite!!!.............................but it looks great in that picture...


----------



## kurto (Feb 8, 2009)

First 
 @D-back
Why not to drink alk after a bite? 

And @ jadespider1985
 Nice i like it. It very good for some new in the thinks.


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

kurto said:


> First
> @D-back
> Why not to drink alk after a bite?


The majority of the toxins in our body is detoxicated by our liver. I suppose, the toxins in the spider's venom are not an exception. Alcohol is also detoxicated by the liver. The detoxication is done by some enzymes. If the toxins and the alcohol are detoxicated by the same enzyme, a.) it is possible that the amount of the enzyme is not sufficient to detoxicate both of the substances at the same time = the toxins will be in our body longer at a higher level ..b.) alkohol (acute ingestion, not chronical abuse) can inhibit the synthesis and function of some liver enzymes = lower enzyme activity = higher level of the toxins for longer time. I know one person, who went to a doctor after a pokie bite. The doctor did some liver tests and the markers of liver damage were 10 times above normal levels. The detoxication of alcohol is stress for our liver. I don't want to cause more damage than the toxins alone...I would wait with the alcohol at least a month.  ... just to give time for the liver to regenerate...


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 8, 2009)

The tools mentioned are good but some are missing,

12" tweezers are handy, but 12" locking hemostats are better.

I keep a variety of items used as prods (more for crickets), bamboo skewers work great for this.

Funnels - I have a 500ml pop bottle cut to create a transfer funnel for juvi's, a 2L pop bottle funnel is used to transfer the big ones.

Paint brush - For prodding stubborn spiders.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 8, 2009)

D-back said:


> The majority of the toxins in our body is detoxicated by our liver. I suppose, the toxins in the spider's venom are not an exception. Alcohol is also detoxicated by the liver. The detoxication is done by some enzymes. If the toxins and the alcohol are detoxicated by the same enzyme...


The wonderful thing about enzymes is they usually do only one or two jobs each. Tarantula venom and alcohol are two very different chemicals, and thus enzymes with vastly different 'active sites' are required. Drinking alcohol after a T bite will have no adverse effects, except the usual if you're a lightweight. 

That said, washing the bite wound with alcohol might be a good idea. Will sting like hell, mind, in which case swigging some might help numb things a little. =P

As for the paintbrush, I just use the 12" tweezers to prod. But the coke bottle is a brilliant one.

Throw a party and empty a 2l coke bottle. About 6-8" below the cap, cut it off (keep the cap). You now have a little 'bell' that you can place over the spider, then when they climb the side you can carefully lift them to the new enclosure. Hold it by the lid. =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 8, 2009)

To remove the unhappy spider from funnel, simply remove cap and prod out with wooden spoon end.

Works great. 

Can't take credit for the idea though. Found it on this site somewhere.

Oh, one other thing to add to as an option to your spider universal care sheet. Computer with internet access, and a link to Arachnoboards. This would probably be very helpful as any question you could possibly have regarding Tarantulas, has been answered or will be within hours if not minutes.

Just in case you were planning on printing this out and providing it to pet stores for new owners. Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> The wonderful thing about enzymes is they usually do only one or two jobs each. Tarantula venom and alcohol are two very different chemicals, and thus enzymes with vastly different 'active sites' are required. Drinking alcohol after a T bite will have no adverse effects, except the usual if you're a lightweight.


In general you are right, but life isn't as simple as we might think .....The main enzyme system which is responsible for the detoxication in the liver is called Cytochrome P 450. This system contains a relatively large number of enzymes. For example CYP 3A4. This enzyme "detoxicates" 60% of the medicines ( most of them have different structure ). Alkohol inhibits CYP 2E1, this enzyme detoxicates for example the drug verapamil. In some cases, ingestion of a large amount of grapefruit juice can cause life threatening adverse effects ( it inhibits CYP 3A4 = the levels of the drugs which are detoxicated by this enzyme will be above normal ). I think, you should refrain from drinking alcohol after an OW T bite...

PS. Sorry for the off-topic post, but I had to react after the previous post...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 8, 2009)

As I said though, T Venom and Alcohol are two very different chemicals structurally and I'm nigh certain that a) The two are dealt with by different enzymes, b) Sipping alcohol would have little effect even if they are done by the same enzyme.

Getting hammered with a T-Bite, different story.

Trouble with most pet stores is they'd rather sell you a spider than turn you away. Some things I've heard in pet stores (_I say now, I pretend to be an idiot in pet stores to see what they really know about their Ts, and if I ran a pet-store, people would need to pass a little test before taking ANY of the animals..._):


"Yeah, she's a friendly little thing. I take her out from time to time" - in regards to H.Albostriatum
"I have two of these in a box at home and they don't seem to mind being together." - About T.Blondi
"Very docile, they're really calm and slow" - About H.Maculata

It's a good idea to give them these lists, but what are the chances of them actually reading it, d'ya think? To most of these stores, the spiders are those "hairy monsters, that'd take my finger off, in the corner"


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't want to totally hijack the thread so this is my last post, but I think this is important: 2 ml of alcohol probably won't do anything. But if someone is in great pain, he will probably drink a bit more.. ....In extreme situations, like after a truly wild party with lots of alcohol it takes for the liver a month to fully recover from the damage (this information is from a hepathologist). When I had toxicology at school I asked the toxicologist about T venom and alcohol. He said, he's not an expert on T venom, but he strongly suggest not to drink after a bite... From what I've learned at the medical school, we can't rule out that it's dangerous so why take a chance?

PS. Sorry for the hijack Jadespider:8o


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure which of the big chain pet stores it is, but one of them has a bunch of basic care sheets printed for the different lizards they sell.

This store does not sell tarantulas, but for those that do, to have accurate information available would help curious customers. It could even suggest a certain line of products required available. 

Sell a $30 spider + $10 - $50 enclosure + $5 substrate + $5 water dish + $5 - $20 item for hide. A curious customer walks away with the basics and is informed about his new pet, and will more than likely return every week for crickets. 

The pet store clerk needs to know nothing about about the pet sold, except how to read, and perhaps a little sales push. (commission)

It's just win - win for everyone.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 8, 2009)

About the hijacking, forgive me, I didn't mean to appear argumentative, I'm just a scientist at heart and would push for an answer to any question by examining all angles. In which case, yes, a large amount of alcohol would be bad. 

I'm considering chopping the main bulk of this thread down to 'the basics', ie, molting, feeding, keeping and basic questions. Removing things like breeding that most keepers don't really need and adding details of this site for further questions. Printing 100 sheets (black and white, not colour), taking them to my local library to laminate (if I even deem that necessary) and voila. 

I'll PM you a copy of the sheet first, Jade, for a once-over if that's okay? Or would it be best to post it in a new topic with the idea of people checking the info (not necessarily as a 'care info' topic) for viability?


----------



## bobsleaf (Feb 8, 2009)

Superglue and "Nu-skin" are both essential, without a doubt. What if your spider falls / casts a leg and begins leaking haemolymph?


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> About the hijacking, forgive me, I didn't mean to appear argumentative, I'm just a scientist at heart and would push for an answer to any question by examining all angles. In which case, yes, a large amount of alcohol would be bad.


Sorry if I pushed my opinion too intensely:8o ...I pushed it without the ability to prove it with facts...... And in some cases I wasn't very clear in my previous post. I'll have one of my final exams at the university on Saturday...  At the moment, I have a book on my knees and I'm revising .........I'm exhausted  and nervous.

To truly contribute to this thread, I've made a list of the "tools" I have near the enclosures: tweezers in 2 lengths, a paint brush from wood  (I prefer to use things made from wood or plastic to push Ts, because my friend's T broke his fang while attacking a tweezer), a flashlight, deli-cups in various sizes, a spray bottle, a syringe with a needle (to fill the water dish or moisten one specific part of the substrate), a "tube" to transfer the T from one enclosure to another, spoons in 2 sizes and a magnifying glass....


----------



## NixHexDude (Feb 8, 2009)

D-back said:


> In extreme situations, like after a truly wild party with lots of alcohol it takes for the liver a month to fully recover from the damage (this information is from a hepathologist).


HAHAHAHA...guess it's a good thing I graduated. What if you drink to excess 5-7 nights/week? 

Nice thread, Jade. But you know there will still be stupid questions posted right? I'd like to see this stickied, but I'm pretty sure the ones asking the truly dumb questions will still post. 

My two cents: you need more than just Everclear. The only drink I enjoy it with is jungle juice. You need a handle of Everclear, handle of standard 80 proof vodka, a cooler of suitable size with dispenser, ice, and Kool Aid mix. If you feel extra spunky, cut up lemons, oranges and limes also go quite well with it. Mmm jungle juice.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 27, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Almost forgot-
> 
> *Tools of the tarantula keeper*
> 
> ...


lol everclear is illegal in ohio


----------



## nexen (Feb 27, 2009)

Some other ideas (not my ideas, but I've picked them up from different posters on AB). Do you guys/gals think these have merit?

* Benedryl
    Heard it helps after a bite. Does it?

* Turkey baster
    I use this to refill the water dish in my P.lugardi's cage. Given her temperment I could probably get away with just a cup but this is safer and just as easy.

* pair of small, strong magnets
   This I'm considering using for cleaning the walls of the enclosure for the H.mac I'm buying. Attach one magnet to the inside above a damp paper towel and use the magnet on the outside to move the towel around to wipe away any excretion from the plastic/glass.

* leather gloves
   Steve Schultz recommended these in another thread. Said he's never been bitten through a pair.

Also - I see a lot of youtube videos where people are using aquarium nets to herd their spider. I'm pretty sure you could get these in bigger sizes for larger fish. Anyone think these would be good for working with a T?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 4, 2009)

nexen said:


> Some other ideas (not my ideas, but I've picked them up from different posters on AB). Do you guys/gals think these have merit?
> 
> * Benedryl
> Heard it helps after a bite. Does it?
> ...



* Benedryl

It may help after a bite, but i imagine some muscle relaxers and some type of pain killer would be better. Now for centipedes or scorpions i could see using the Benedryl as a 'just in case' measure, but even in that case an epipen would be better.

* Turkey baster

I have heard of people using these, but why? I have never seen the need to use one, ever. I guess if people feel more comfortable using something like this then go for it i guess? But keep in mind its really just a false sense of security. Just gives a tarantula something to run up.

* pair of small, strong magnets

I posted something about this joking around awhile back. Really its not needed IMO. Why not just use damp paper towel and wipe off the poo? Its a tarantula, not a cobra lol. 

* leather gloves

ABSOLUTELY NOT! Gloves are a BAD idea. NEVER use gloves. They are a false sense of security. I will tell ya what... really want to use gloves? Take them and get a hypodermic needle and shove it into your hand while wearing the gloves. Now you know how useless gloves are. They just give you less mobility and a false sense of security. Dont wear gloves unless your intentions are to keep the hairs off your hands. For anything else they are useless.



> Also - I see a lot of youtube videos where people are using aquarium nets to herd their spider. I'm pretty sure you could get these in bigger sizes for larger fish. Anyone think these would be good for working with a T?


I would never use a fish net.. Its asking for problems, and could very easily injure your tarantula. The best and most safe way is to just use the cup method, or a paintbrush.


----------



## nexen (Mar 4, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> * Turkey baster
> 
> I have heard of people using these, but why? I have never seen the need to use one, ever. I guess if people feel more comfortable using something like this then go for it i guess? But keep in mind its really just a false sense of security. Just gives a tarantula something to run up.


Well, this works well for me because I can open the terrarium door just a crack and get the water in that way. 



jadespider1985 said:


> * pair of small, strong magnets
> 
> I posted something about this joking around awhile back. Really its not needed IMO. Why not just use damp paper towel and wipe off the poo? Its a tarantula, not a cobra lol.


I'm going to try this one mostly for the MacGyver factor of it.  



jadespider1985 said:


> * leather gloves
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOT! Gloves are a BAD idea. NEVER use gloves. They are a false sense of security. I will tell ya what... really want to use gloves? Take them and get a hypodermic needle and shove it into your hand while wearing the gloves. Now you know how useless gloves are. They just give you less mobility and a false sense of security. Dont wear gloves unless your intentions are to keep the hairs off your hands. For anything else they are useless.


Hm. You and Pikaia (Stanley Schultz) are at odds on this one then. I tried using them when I was rehousing my new H.mac and the lack of mobility was very annoying, I do have to admit. There was some discussion on another thread about how a tarantula knows when he/she is on top of something bitable. Could help you pretend to "be the substrate" better? I don't know. I don't think I'll use them again unless I'm going to be doing something really tricky with my spiders.
For clarification I'm talking about leather work gloves. I'm not entirely sure what kind of pressure a T can put down with their fangs, but I'd be surprised if they could bite through these easily. Mind you I'm also not talking about picking up the T or even prodding it with a gloved hand. Anyways I agree with you think they are probably a bad idea in most circumstances. 
A) loss of mobility 
B) there is still that nice juicy arm a few inches upwards and the species I worry about can cross that distance in a flash.



jadespider1985 said:


> I would never use a fish net.. Its asking for problems, and could very easily injure your tarantula. The best and most safe way is to just use the cup method, or a paintbrush.


I bought one anyways since it was like $2. The more I've thought about it I wouldn't use it on the spider because I'm afraid the tarsal claws getting stuck and then having to free a really freaked out spider (or worse, it tosses some legs). But the fishnet sure is *extremely* handy for getting crickets out of the enclosure in a hurry.


----------



## somethingbig (Mar 4, 2009)

it's gone...


----------



## nexen (Mar 4, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> just so you know, its Stanley Schultz.



Stealth edited! (thanks)


----------



## somethingbig (Mar 4, 2009)

nexen said:


> Stealth edited! (thanks)


i deleted the evidence...


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 13, 2012)

GartenSpinnen said:


> Almost forgot-
> 
> *Tools of the tarantula keeper*
> 
> ...


i agree with you!! flashlights a must, but different from you i have tequila


----------



## Thobby1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> What did you blur out? lol


prolly a marijuana plant. I hear they do well in and around spider enclosures because that paticular plant likes the humidity too...lol j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boosh96 (Jan 16, 2012)

And this isn't a sticky because...?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thobby1982 said:


> prolly a marijuana plant. I hear they do well in and around spider enclosures because that paticular plant likes the humidity too...lol j/k


I guess thats a good way to make a lotta cash while keeping Ts lol.... 
Everlear illegal in ohio when im 21 ill use vodka


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 13, 2012)

Add to image- paint brush, catch cups, and very long skinny flexible thingy (VLSFT) which I generally use for harassing obligate burrowing species out of their burrows when need be. And Everclear... is not good for anything other than cleaning and as a mouth wash or antiseptic lol. If you get bit and feel like you need something, just take a combo of 5mg melatonin, 10 mg valerian root, and 10 mg rosehips... sleep it off or at the very least minimize anxiety about the ordeal. Its a safe combo, they sell the combo in Walmart sold as 'i-chill' relaxation shots. I think getting bit the worst thing for me would be anxiety, the more you over think the worse the effects are going to be. So it might be helpful to have something that would help me sleep it off or at least ease the over-thinking of the effects.


----------



## persistent (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it would be advisable when making airholes in containers you'd also make some around the bottom sides not only at the top (at least when possible). The reason for this is that carbon dioxide is heavier than air so it will collect at the bottom. Making holes at the bottom of an enclosure will make the ventilation a lot more effective because it will create a nice and slow, steady airflow with the top holes as intakes and bottom ones as outtakes. It will keep the air much fresher while still maintaining humidity. This is something I haven't yet come across these boards and think is overlooked a lot.

Great post though and I entirely agree with you, T keeping is probably made overcomplicated. I'm an experienced mantis breeder and it's exactly the same in that hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 31, 2012)

great thread really helps!!

let me just say something random... the "blurred" out part almost looks like an exact setup to the enclosure to the left.. Scoprions? or feeders?


----------



## CrackTaxi (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome thread, very helpful.


----------



## VoidPropphecy (Jan 9, 2022)

Thobby1982 said:


> prolly a marijuana plant. I hear they do well in and around spider enclosures because that paticular plant likes the humidity too...lol j/k


 Lmao as im lurking i cant help but laugh because I literally keep my tarantulas in my grow room....its nice and warm in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

